# Game 11: Official Rockets @ Clippers GAME THREAD. 11/20. 2:30 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*vs.*









*Houston Rockets vs. Los Angeles Clippers
November 20, 2004
2:30pm CST, FSN*

*Probable Starters*





































Yao Ming/Maurice Taylor/Jim Jackson/Tracy McGrady/Charlie Ward 





































Chris Wilcox/Elton Brand/Corey Maggette/Bobby Simmons/Marko Jaric 

Clippers have silently put together a strong start to the season, with big performances from Chris Wilcox and Bobby Simmons. Rockets can't let Eltbon Brand dominate the boards, and there is no way Chris Wilcox can defend Yao. Mikki Moore should be fronting him as soon as Yao starts hitting his shots. Moore is just the type of player that gives Yao trouble.

Let's hope the Rockets don't blow another lead in this game. Someone from our bench needs to step up and become a consistent 3rd option, and we need to hit our treys.

My prediction:
155-32 Clippers (hoping to break the jinx)


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I predict a Clippers win.

(I never thought I'd say that but after watching'em play so far...they are good)


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Wilcox/Brand dominate down low. 
Clippers win 126-77


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Early game, nice nice.

Tracy goes for 35+
Yao stays under 20 but will rebound well.
Rockets win 87-84


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Role players aren't hitting their outside shots, Yao is being doubled every time he puts the ball on the floor and passes to the perimeter... where Ward and Jackson miss their shots.

McGrady has looked fierce today, I think Gundy really took it to him in practice. He is attacking the basket and scoring at will.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Yao is doing absolutely nothing, Tracy has gone from attacking the basket and drawing fouls to settling on the Jumpshots again. Ward is being his usual self, AWFUL

Clippers will win 81-70


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> Yao is doing absolutely nothing, Tracy has gone from attacking the basket and drawing fouls to settling on the Jumpshots again. Ward is being his usual self, AWFUL
> 
> Clippers will win 81-70


Jewelz are you a girl? Why are all the female Rockets fans so negative??

Yao'll destroy Wilcox. I'm really worried about Brand though...

Rockets 85 Clippers 81


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

holy crap I didn't realize this was an afternoon game!!

77-76 Houston, 2:30 left

Clippers outscored Houston 28-20 in the 3rd, what a surprise....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

F! I can't believe it, we're about to lose another close one... 81-78 Clips with one minute left. Friggin T-Mac better step up, else we're doomed...

Anyone watching this game??


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Man u never know which Yao will show up. Tonight he has stunk it up, AGAIN. 10 pts(3-9 FG), 8 rebs, *6 turnovers and 5 fouls.*

Rockets down 3 with 67 secs left in the game


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

15 secs left, Houston ball, down by 1!!!! pleaaaaaase don't choke!!!! :gopray:

I hate these close games!!!

EDIT: :banghead:  :frenchy:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, I don't know how McGrady's shot didn't drop. He's had a couple of those in-n-out shots tonight.

Looks like we are headed for another heartbreaking loss.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady fouled!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Once again the Rockets are in this situation because they let the Clippers come back in the 2nd half on a 17-4 run.

McGrady needs to ice these 2 FT's for OT.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Holy **** this is intense... and I'm just reading the box score!!

IF we go to OT, it's gonna be all up to McGrady w/ Yao out.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> McGrady fouled!


12-13 today


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

And ITS IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Thank you T-Mac.... now plllllease don't let them make a miracle shot with 1.1 seconds left....

I feel good about OT, with Simmons gone no one can guard McGrady.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady is going to be swarmed by double and triple teams in OT. Mo Taylor or JJ is going to have to step it up.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

OT! Dang cant we eva keep a lang lead. Well all is not lost!!!!!!


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

mcgrady time!!!!!


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

ON FIRE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Here is the shocking stat of the year

McGrady FT = 13-13

 

I would have expected 5-13

Anyway, he is taking over in OT, or atleast he is trying


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Jesus Christ, how many shots can McGrady miss? I'm glad he is taking all the shots in OT because he knows the other bums on this team can't shoot, but atleast Make the shots

Man McGrady has lost his shooting touch he had the past 5 years


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Big baskets from JJ and Taylor in OT. 

McGrady has had to take some tough shots, the Clippers aren't giving anything to him.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

YES!!

Oh darn, McGrady missed a free throw, well it was bound to happen...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Finnnnally looks like we're about to win.... seems like T-Mac played with a lot of intensity this OT. Good to see he's finally sick of losing...


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Thank god for this squeeze out win :yes:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

In a game where we shot less than .400 (.238 from 3pt) and turned the ball over 17 times, we were still able to win. Ah well, a win's a win.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hopefully this is the momentum swinger we need. Even with Jackson and Ward throwing up bricks from beyond the arc McGrady carried this team to victory.

Clippers played Yao well tonight, but he had a very shabby game. Missing jumpers he hits 9 times out of 10 and turning the ball over 6 times. Every time he got aggressive in the paint he would be sent to the bench with foul trouble, but overall Brand got the best of him.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Once again Yao forgot to show up :no: :no:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Jewelz are you a girl? Why are all the female Rockets fans so negative??


how do u know she is a girl?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Holy **** this is intense... and I'm just reading the box score!!


i just wonder,do u follow the box score every time? looks there r very few rockets games aired in Canada.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Well,i was too busy to watch this game today.and it's even preditable that Yao got 10 pts in this game.looks it's a rule,he could never have monster stats or just excellent stats for more than 2 games.:uhoh:










:grinning:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good game by T-Mac.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> how do u know she is a girl?


:kissmy:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> i just wonder,do u follow the box score every time? looks there r very few rockets games aired in Canada.


we get like 300+ NBA games all season. Mostly Raptor games, and a good mix of other games from teams in Western Conference like Seattle and the Clippers. I think I'll get to see about 15 Houston games on TV this year.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Jewelz are you a girl? Why are all the female Rockets fans so negative??



Because, I expect more from our team since the Comets obviously doesn't get the credit they deserve.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> :kissmy:


what does this smile mean?:angel:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

:kissmy: 


Are these lips or an ***?


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 22, 2004)

Why is Yao even still with the Rockets??? After this game, he needs to be waived BIG TIME, I cant put up with this sh*t anymore


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thefranchise03</b>!
> Why is Yao even still with the Rockets??? After this game, he needs to be waived BIG TIME, I cant put up with this sh*t anymore



You're OBVIOUSLY kidding right?:mrt:


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> 
> 
> what does this smile mean?:angel:


It means kiss my butt


----------

